# Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln



## DerSimon (25. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hier möchte ich euch mein aktuelles Bastelprojekt vorstellen und euch um Feedback und vor allem Verbesserungsvorschläge bitten.

Einleitend ist zu sagen, dass ich ein Sportcoupe fahre und quasi keinen Platz in meinem Auto habe. Der Kofferraum ist winzig und auf die Ledersitze packe ich ungern Angelzeug. Daher war ich immer auf den Wagen von meiner Freundin oder sonst wem angewiesen. Wie ihr alle wisst war der Winter viel zu lang und so überlegte ich ob es nicht eine Lösung gibt. Praktischerweise habe ich noch einen Roller im Keller welcher seit etlichen Jahren nicht mehr genutzt wurde (aber irgendwie konnte ich mich nie dazu durchringen ihn zu verkaufen). Also war die Entscheidung schnell getroffen dafür einen Anhänger zu bauen. Mit dem Roller kommt man überall durch, er ist leicht und er war einfach übrig. 

Zum Aufbau: Der reine Anhänger ist 120 Zentimeter lang und 70 Zentimeter breit. Der Aufbau ist 60 Zentimeter hoch. Das Gerüst ist aus Rohren geschweißt und hat so viele Querverstrebungen, dass kann wohl einen Panzer tragen. Die "Kiste" ist aus leichten Holzplatten gebaut und mit wasserabweisender Farbe gestrichen. Reflektoren, Schloss, Beleuchtung, Ständer und Halterungen sind verbaut. Als Reifen dienten einfache kleine Mountainbikereifen. 

Transportieren kann ich mit dem Ding wirklich fast alles an Angelzeug. Auf dem Dach sind Halterungen um auch mein 12ft Futteral zu transportieren. Das ist überhaupt kein Problem. Ein paar Bilder habe ich angehängt und jetzt bitte ich euch um eure Meinungen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## bild (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

Musst du mit dem Anhänger nicht zum TÜV damit du ihn fahren darfst?

Nicht das es Stress mit den Grünen gibt ;-)!


MfG


Niki


----------



## flasha (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

Klasse Teil!

Und im Sommer kannst du daraus 'nen Eiswagen machen.


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

ist dochn feines Teil .... aber ich denke wenn du das Teil mit dem Roller ziehen willst fehlt noch die Beleuchtung ??? 
würd ich mich vorher mal erkundigen ! 
ansonsten ne gute Idee - warum nicht mit dem Roller mal zum Angeln ...


----------



## DerSimon (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

Ja, das mit dem TÜV ist ein berechtigter Einwand. Ist ein schwieriges Thema. Habe mich dazu stundenlang durch das Internet gewühlt und auch mit etlichen TÜV Typen gesprochen. Das ganze ist ne ziemliche Grauzone in Deutschland. So genau blickt da keiner durch. Bei 25er ist es recht einfach aber ab 50ccm wirds heikel. Dummerweise habe ich nen 50er |rolleyes
Möglich wäre folgendes: Einzelabnahme vom Wagen und Eintragung der Anhängerkupplung.
In der Praxis sieht es wie folgt aus:
Ich wohne auf dem "Land". 20 Meter hinter dem Haus geht der Feldweg los und nach nem Kilometer bin ich am Wasser. Bis dahin habe ich keine Straße gesehen. Also was solls........


----------



## DerSimon (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

Die Beleuchtung ist abnehmbar und auf dem Bild leider nicht drauf. Habe mir im Fahrradladen was zum aufstecken geholt. Falls ich mal Zeit und vor allem Lust habe werde ich aber noch Kabel für Blinker und Beleuchtung vom Roller legen.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

Schönes ding,aber auf dem 2 Bild ist die Klappe nicht bündig.
Da könnte vielleicht Wasser reinlaufen,oder es täuscht auf dem Bild.


----------



## DerSimon (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

Das mit dem Eiswagen ist ne super Idee 
@ Ahrendpower06
Das wirkt auf dem Foto so. Die Klappe schließt von der Breite bündig ab hat aber damit es nicht schimmelt einen kleinen Lüftungsschlitz. Der lässt das auf dem Bild so wirken. Wasser kann nicht reinkommen. 

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die vielen Kommentare!


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*



DerSimon schrieb:


> J
> Ich wohne auf dem "Land". 20 Meter hinter dem Haus geht der Feldweg los und nach nem Kilometer bin ich am Wasser. Bis dahin habe ich keine Straße gesehen. Also was solls........




für die Strecke doch klasse geeignet .... :m
da lohnt sich ja kaum das Auto anzuschmeißen ....


----------



## DerSimon (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

besonders weil mein Auto bei jeder Unebenheit auf dem Feldweg aufsetzen würde #d


----------



## allrounder11 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*



bild schrieb:


> Musst du mit dem Anhänger nicht zum TÜV damit du ihn fahren darfst?
> 
> Nicht das es Stress mit den Grünen gibt ;-)!
> 
> ...


 

So siehts nämlich aus, und ein selbstgebauter wird kein Tüv bekommen.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

Für ein Feldweg würde ich auch nicht zum Tüv fahren


----------



## norwegian_sun (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

so in der art ist meine idee auch, wohne ca 5 min zu fuß vom wasser weg und muß mein schlauchboot irgendwie ans wasser bringen. Habe schon einen mopedhänger getestet, aber der aufbau ist ziemlich hoch, auf dem feldweg besteht kippgefahr, da das teil einfach zu schmal ist, aber für deine zwecke sollte es reichen, wenn du langsam fährst.


----------



## Skrxnch (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Für ein Feldweg würde ich auch nicht zum Tüv fahren


Genau!

Geniales Teil. Ein Kollege am Rhein hatte mal so einen geschlossenen Hänger aus Holz fürs Mofa (Also wohl keine Probs mit TÜV) und allen ernstes im Deckel noch kleine Boxen und ein Autoradio samt Batterie (unten, nicht im Deckel) drin. 

Er hat aber gefragt ob stören würde, und direkt neben der Fahrrinne am Rhein störts nicht wirklich.|rolleyes


----------



## heinmama (28. März 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

In der Praxis sieht es wie folgt aus:
Ich wohne auf dem "Land". 20 Meter hinter dem Haus geht der Feldweg los und nach nem Kilometer bin ich am Wasser. Bis dahin habe ich keine Straße gesehen. Also was solls........


Hallo erstmal,

der Hänger ist echt ne coole Idee und eine recht praktische Angelegenheit#6#6. Der Haken an der ganzen Sache ist auch nicht der TÜV oder die STVO, sondern die versicherungstechnische Sache. Sollten beim Betrieb deines Hänger´s Personen zu Schaden kommen so wird man von der Haftpflicht des Krad´s in Regress genommen:v:v:v, das können Ruck Zuck mal ganz schnell paar Euronen zusammenkommen.

Ich würde den Roller auf 25km/h drosseln und fertig ist die Laube.

Gruß

Heinmama


----------



## stefano89 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

Ich finde die Idee allgemein schon etwas unsinnig. Wenn du so nahe am Wasser wohnst, wieso machste dir keinen Handgriff an den Hänger und schiebst? Wieso muss es denn bei der kurzen Strecke unbedingt mitm 50er losgehn?
Ich hatte so einen ähnlichen Hänger (bischen größer) für meine 25er Puch und einen umrüstbaren Griff zum schieben. Ich hatte den nur in Gebrauch, um 15km weit an den See zukommen, oder dann mit Handgriff an den Angelplatz, bzw im Urlaub an den Strand. 
Mach dir doch keinen Stress wegen der kurzen Strecke...


----------



## DerSimon (31. März 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

@stefano
Naja wenn du das so siehst. Ich finde das nicht so. Warum sollte ich nen Handgriff montieren wenn ich den Roller sowieso rumstehen habe und ihn sonst nicht nutze. Des Weiteren habe ich auch keinen Bock mein ganzes Tackle über nen holprigen Feldweg zu ziehen. 

Aber mal wieder zurück zur eigentlichen Idee dieses Threads. Ich bitte euch um Verbesserungsvorschläge...


----------



## stefano89 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

Joa, hab schon von faulen Menschen gehört, solls geben xD

Zu was ich dir raten kann, ist eine kleine Plane, die ein wenig größer als der Deckel ist, und die du über den Deckel mit Expanda oder sonstigem spannen kannst. Die verhindert, dass Wasser in die Kiste läuft und kannste notfalls noch über dein Tackle legen, welches du nicht ständig in die Box zurückräumst.


----------



## Omega24v (2. April 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

Moin Moin
Das habe ich mal aus einem anderem Forum geklaut 
Also geht es ganz ohne TÜV 

Ich hab eine Mail an die Verkehrs-Polizei B-W geschickt

*  [...]
Zum Thema Anhänger: Es ist durchaus möglich, auch an einem Roller einen  Anhänger mitzuführen. Eine einwandfreie Verbindung (Anhängerkupplung)  ist allerdings Voraussetzung hierfür. Einachsige Anhänger hinter  Krafträdern sind auch zulassungsfrei, sie müssen allerdings so  beschaffen sein, dass die Verkehrssicherheit durch ihren Betrieb nicht  gefährdet wird.
Außerdem ist beim Mitführen eines Anhängers die zulässige  Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf 60 km/h beschränkt.
*Pressestelle der Polizei Chemnitz

Sehr geehrter Herr ….

Zu Ihrer Anfrage zum Mitführern eines Anhängers hinter einen KKR möchte  ich ihnen in Kurzfassung mitteilen.

	Mitführen eines Anhängers Grundsätzlich zulässig § 18  Abs.2, NR.6 h StVZO
	BE erforderlich -§ 18 Abs.3 StVZO -> ausgenommen  Anhänger, die vor dem 01.07.1961 erstmals im Verkehr gekommen sind(  §72(2) StVZO
	Zulassungsfreie, einachsige Anhänger nicht  versicherungspflichtig §2 Abs.1 NR.6 c
	Einachsige Anhänger sind steuerfrei, da zulassungsfrei §3  Nr.1 Kraftfahrzeugssteuer Gesetz ( KraftSTG)
	Kennzeichen ist in denn entsprechenden Farben zu  Wiederholen und muss auf 15 m gut lesbar sein §60a (3) StVO=
	Anhängervorrichtung nach dem Stand der Technik erreichbare  Sicherheit muss gewährleistet sein §43 Abs.1 StVZO;  Verbindungseinrichtung muss Prüfzeichen haben §22a Abs.1 NR.6 StVZO;  Ausnahme Anhängerdeichsel Teil des Rahmens und nicht verstellbar.
	Alles weitere ( Bereifung, bremsen u.s.w nachlesen in der  SZO)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. April 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

Wenn ich den Anhänger so sehe, fällt mir aber auch gar nichts ein, was daran besser gelöst sein könnte, als dass sich ein Aufwand lohnen würde.
Dein Anhänger ist farbbedingt, auch für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer gut sichtbar, zudem durch die Reflektoren und ansteckbare Beleuchtung.
Der Aufbau ist eine geschlossene Truhe, somit weitgehend wetterfest u. den Inhalt schützend, du hast rollwiderstandsarme, große Räder, finde das Teil rundum gelungen.
Alles was da noch rangebaut werden könnte, wäre eher Firlefanz, als wirklich notwendig oder nützlich, daher würde ich den Hänger so lassen, wie er ist.


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. April 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

Die einzige idee die ich noch hätte, wäre eine gepolsterte befestigungsmöglichkeit auf dem deckel für längere angelruten, die nicht in den hänger passen, ansonsten is das teil top#6
Bin auch gerade am material sammeln, für meinen boots-trailer, werde das teil mit einer art wechselbrücke ausstatten, also einmal als bootshänger und einmal nur für angelzeug, wird aber nich so professionell wie deiner werden, das teil ziehe ich von hand oder mit nem mounten-bike, da man auf dem oderdeich sowiso nur mit dem fahrrad fahren darf


----------



## Aalstipper1 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

Hätte da noch was

http://www.aalkiller.de/Upload/Bilder/Angelanhaenger/index2.html

Finde ich auch ne gute Lösung , auch wenn ich selber Autofahrer bin.


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. April 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*



Aalstipper1 schrieb:


> Hätte da noch was
> 
> http://www.aalkiller.de/Upload/Bilder/Angelanhaenger/index2.html
> 
> Finde ich auch ne gute Lösung , auch wenn ich selber Autofahrer bin.



Auch ne gute konstruktion, besonders mit dem rohr an der seite für die rutenhalter#6
 Aber am besten gefällt mir die S51 davor:vik:....die gute alte simmi stirbt nie....:m


----------



## DerSimon (2. April 2010)

*AW: Anhänger für den Roller zum Angeln*

Hab meine Ruten immer in einem Futteral und an den Seiten sind Halterungen für Spanngurte damit ich das so festziehen kann. Also das passt. 

Vielen Dank für den Link! Da sind ein paar sehr gute Anregungen bei! Mir gefallen vor allem:
- Halterung für den Schirm
- Rohr für Rutenhalter (Spielerei weil im Anhänger selbst Platz wäre 
  aber trotzdem super ;-) )
- Eimer an der Deichsel z.B. zum Hände waschen. 
Die Sachen werde ich wohl auch noch bei mir einbauen!

@ omega: Du hast das Problem schon selbst beschrieben:

    BE  erforderlich -§ 18 Abs.3 StVZO -> ausgenommen  Anhänger, die vor dem  01.07.1961 erstmals im Verkehr gekommen sind(  §72(2) StVZO

Ich zweifel stark an, dass mir Glauben geschenkt wird wenn ich behaupte, der Anhänger wäre von 1961 ......

@ sensitivfischer: Vielen Dank! Das freut einen auch mal zu hören ;-)


----------

